# Paulc



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i have met paul several times now and has only ever given good advice on car repairs as it's his full time job in life. i have asked admin before if they would consider Paulc as a stickie for TT related problems in bodywork issues. any news guys? as once we have a goodun its worth holding onto i think


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Seconded! Paul (aka paulc1) has been an invaluable source of help to me in terms of sorting my paintwork woes, and in fact has arranged for one of his branches to remedy the problems caused by an inferior body shop.

My suggestions have been that he has his own bodywork thread on here and a column in AbsoluTTe. I believe that both of these things would be a great benefit to the community. 

Mods?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hi sara, not sure about absolutte.....would need to prove himself first on here i think. one swallow doesn't make a summer after all, and i like paul after a few meets and listening to him with other tt'ers


----------



## Kprincess (Aug 19, 2012)

I personally think it would be a great idea to have paulc1 as his advice is invalueable to the forum as most seem to get ripped off when getting work done to their TT's.

So thats me for paulc1 having a Thread for body work.


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Gazzer said:


> hi sara, not sure about absolutte.....would need to prove himself first on here i think. one swallow doesn't make a summer after all, and i like paul after a few meets and listening to him with other tt'ers


I'm an all-or-nothing kinda girl!  Got a plan for the mag anyway, so never fear. But we definitely need a sticky on here so that people can post for advice.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Gary,

Sorry this one had gone off my radar - Is what you are asking for a general sticky thread about bodywork that anyone can ccontribute to? The problem with a single thread is that it becomes a long toilet roll of useful stuff mixed in with other comments and banter and can end up too long and difficult to find things within.

Have you seen the Knowledge base? I set that up with an index so you could find things in a structured way. There is a thread there of suggestions/contributions for inclusion in the index but its been growing because I've not had the time to sort things. I need to get some time sorting this out/recruiting some help - but presuming that gets sorted how about we start a thread in parallel with the suggestions thread but specifically about bodywork as its a big subject in itself?

Is that the sort of thing you were thinking?

Actually, if Paul has already posted lots of bodywork advice it would be really handy if someone could collate them into an indexed list of links and I could include them in the Knowledge base.

As regards people posting for advice; they usually do that on the general forums. Show and Shine is a possibly for bodywork but that's all about wax and washing (in many peoples minds).

You could say it almost needs its own little forum but then why not one for engine tuning, suspension, V6s, ICE, tyres, etc etc - then you end up with lots of forums, each one dead, and you lose the buzz of interesting and disparate stuff turning up to vary your day on the main forum in front of your eyes - one of the strengths of this forum - you get introduced to things you would normally not have bothered looking at - because its so general. What do you think?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

John, i think that is a fantastic chance for paul to start to do his stuff, as long as it doesn't just point everyone to an associated company he works with? as the whole idea as i understood it from asking paul if he would be prepared to do this on the forum was to advise TTers on the forum and not just build up a clientell base. i am sure that wouldnt be his motive after meeting him a good few times and discussing this issue.
he has a topic now that i have tried to promote but as it is me lol.........maybe a sticky post pointing to the section on the knowledge base would be a way forward. will be happy to discuss it further this saturday if you get some time that is lol.
thanks for responding i know you are busy m8.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I think his first job could be to realign my front bumper so the shut lines balance round the edges and tweak my headlight position.
Steve


----------



## burns (Jun 2, 2009)

Nick has already sorted a sticky in the Show and Shine section. May need to move it to where there is more traffic but we will see.

Stevie, Paul will be at ADI and will have no problem having a look at your bumper or any other bodywork issues. My car should be coming back from his place tomorrow - hopefully I will have some leaflets with contact details so will throw one in your direction.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

show and shine? hey my tt has been in an accident can you have a look please.............yup np's just polish that 12" scrape out using...........


----------

